# Desktop Aquarium



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe the old fluval edge? The price is dropping on the older model with halogen and you can replace them with MR11 LEDs. It is 6.6 gallon so maybe it is a bit large for a desk.

Are you going low tech with this? I seen some cool 2.5 gallon and above with a simple desk lamp, though you might want a 13 w 6500k bulb.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I was planning on low tech here. I really wanted something that would fit on my desk. I think a desk lamp would be cool.


----------



## Ckent42 (Oct 27, 2011)

I currently have a 2 gallon-ish hex tank on my desk in my dorm, they can be great if you do it right. I have a 26 watt 5000K CFL on it, and that provides plenty of light, and I've had no algae problems so far. I have an old 20 gallon HOB filter, running with only a sponge and a handful of anacharis in it. Other then that, all I do are occasional water changes. But ya, 2.5-5 gallons is probably best for desk size, too big takes up far too much space unless you have a massive desk.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

I was planning on getting this. Do you think a desk lamp would be enough to provide light for some low light plants? What do you guys think would make a good, and cheap, substrate? I was kind of hoping for sand, but would dirt be a better choice? Or would dirt be a bad choice lol? I have no idea. Also some suggestions for filtration would be nice.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

As far as filtration goes I'm thinking a hagen elite mini.


----------



## Ckent42 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are both fine options, the tank can really be whatever you desire. I've never used the hagen, but many do, and really like it, so I don't think you can go wrong with it. I use sand as my substrate, and I've been successful with it in both of my 2 gallon tanks. However, I only have one plant that really uses roots, a sword, and the rest are all stems and an anubias, so I'm not sure if sand is bad for rooted plants or not.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I will probably go with sand. I may end up putting some dirt under it idk. I am hoping to make this into a shrimp tank eventually, but how will i cycle it when im not really planning to put anything in it yet? If it doesn't have fish where will the plants get any nutrients from? I suppose I could try to see if my LFS has some tiny ass fish.


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

ZenosX said:


> I think I will probably go with sand. I may end up putting some dirt under it idk. I am hoping to make this into a shrimp tank eventually, but how will i cycle it when im not really planning to put anything in it yet? If it doesn't have fish where will the plants get any nutrients from? I suppose I could try to see if my LFS has some tiny ass fish.


If you use dirt (miracle gro organic potting mix) under the sand it will cycle on its own due to components present in it(chicken poo). And planting it will help to cycle. Look up Walstad method bowls they require no filter at all and rely on the plants for filtering the water, usually only shrimp are housed in them (many call them shrimp bowls since decorative bowls are often used) quite a few people on this forum have one some use filters some go the Walstad way. I plan on doing a bowl myself. Good luck! 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

That is more than likely what im gonna do, but will it be ok if i cant really put that many plants in it to begin with? All I have to work with here is clippings from my 20 gallon, which is not that heavily planted right now. 

So im thinking as far as materials go.

2.5 gallon tank
hagen elite mini filter
soil/sand 
smallest heater i can find
desk lamp?


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

ZenosX said:


> That is more than likely what im gonna do, but will it be ok if i cant really put that many plants in it to begin with? All I have to work with here is clippings from my 20 gallon, which is not that heavily planted right now.
> 
> So im thinking as far as materials go.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan! 

Petco sells hydor heaters that are flat and ruber that can go under substrate and only around $10 to boot. Also saw a guy use an Ikea led lamp with good success but I think shape (depth really) will determine the best light. I personally love the elite mini! Looking forward to your progress! 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rroginela (Sep 24, 2011)

rroginela said:


> Sounds like a good plan!
> 
> Petco sells hydor heaters that are flat and ruber that can go under substrate and only around $10 to boot. Also saw a guy use an Ikea led lamp with good success but I think shape (depth really) will determine the best light. I personally love the elite mini! Looking forward to your progress!
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


Here is the thread with the led light... 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=162932




Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is my betta bowl, you can try doing something like this. If you look for Newman's shrimp bowls, you will see that they are very good for shrimp!





























Just an idea, but the 2.5 gallon would work well, too. I think in terms of design flexibility, you have more options with the 2.5 gallon than the bowl. But the bowl is still fun.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

What sort of wattage should I be looking for in a lamp? Also no one answered if it would be ok if i didn't put alot of plants in it at the beginning.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

probably a reading lamp would suffice, or a weak led desk light. It would be ok to not pack it (but NOT packing it would be kinda hard, given the size...), but you might have some algae issues. I have a desk tank, myself. Extremely low maintenance. It's just inert gravel, moss, anubias, driftwood, wild neocaridinas, and a hagen 5. sits in the window, so no need for a lamp. All i do is top off the water and change the filter cartridge. 



ignore the lobster. the lamp is there because it was nighttime and i needed to see the tank.


----------



## ZenosX (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess ill just have to play with the lighting until i get it right. I was hoping to do like a moss carpet if that is possible?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the same 2.5g tank you linked to using a red sea nano filter and no heater. Lighting using a 13w spiral cfl bulb within a clip on desk lamp that is oriented to point over the tank. I only have plants at the moment and some pond and mts snails.

Plants include Anubis nana petite, java fern, christmas tree moss, crypt wendetii, fissidens fontanus, R rotundifolia and ludwigia repens

Scaping can be difficult in such a small tank but definitely possible to have s nice looking tank.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Those cfl bulbs at 6500 k will be way more than enough, try to get the 13 w like people suggest. 

I have a 23 w CFL that I used for extra light but it turn my Edge into an algae farm.


----------

